# Pompano fishing 4-18



## destinfishin (Feb 12, 2010)

FishingWest end of Pompano Joes parking lot. Hit the beach at 6:15 beach cart and 4 rods with all the gear. Set the first spike rigged the pole with fresh shrimp and frozen fleas cast, cast out 150', put in sand spike , BAM fish on, real in great start. 5 fish all together 13" to16" what a great beach day also.
Guy next to me jigging with 8' light rod hits a big fat 19 1/3" pomp boy was he happy. About 12 more fish caught in the morning before 10 am by 4 other anglers. 
Hit the beach this am for 2 hrs nothing. I am going to try and hit the beach first light each morning


----------



## baker1547 (May 9, 2009)

Any good fishing spots near the whale's tail? 

Anything to catch in that area at night? 
what's the best way to night fish?
Thanks


----------



## destinfishin (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't fish their but the West end should be good before the tourists arrive als I don't fish at night good luck


----------

